# Merida



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello all, I am thinking of moving to Merida. Where do most expats live? ( neighborhoods) What are the nicest neighborhoods in merida? Looking for a safe area w/ peace & quiet! Is it better to rent or buy? What is the average price for a house? how much is a typical rental of a house? THX!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are expats all over but many are in centro or around centro in the colonial area. Some of the nice Mexican neighborhood are in the north side of the city. Since you ae Mexican you can buy without having to get a trust. 
I would recommend renting fiirst to get a feel of the place and remeber that it is easy to buy and not so easy to sell so rent until you know where you want to live and how you want to live..
Piece and quiet is relative in Mexican cities.. you always have cohetes and bells and can have loud traffic but Merida has quiet areas.
I do not live there but my husband and I explore the city and looked at places to buy several years ago and then decided it was not for us but there are lots of differnt neighborhoods and each has its pluses and minuses.
Prices are like everywhere else all over the board depending on what you are looking for. We did that trip several years ago so I am sure things are different now.Someone who lives there can give you a better idea..


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is an excellent article from Yucatan Living Magazine that should answer all your questions...
Real Estate in Yucatan | Yucatan Living


----------

